# Kryptek AR15



## calebsowell (Mar 9, 2014)

Has anyone on here had this done to one of your guns. I am very interested in doing this on mine and wanted some suggestions on who to get it done with or if you can do it on your own, example:


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I do mine with Krylon. That stuff costs a fortune. It does look really good though.


----------



## Medic2011 (Dec 13, 2012)

Iv done both the hydro dipping and the krylon version. Hydro dipping is prettier but much harder technique. Both will scratch with heavy use. My last AR build I ceramakoted then hydro dipped so the base tan was very durable even if outer camo scratched. Check out mydipkitstore.com. Was gonna add pics of some of the ones I've done but phones not cooperating


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Check out Blown Deadline Customs. Their prices aren't too bad. And what's pretty cool is that if you buy one of their gift certificates for, let's say, $300, you get $350 worth of work.

Their battle worn cerakote look is pretty amazing looking. http://blowndeadline.net/price-list/


----------



## calebsowell (Mar 9, 2014)

thank yall for the responses, Stangfan - thats exactly what I am looking for, thanks

I do also like the krylon for the price, i will look into it more


----------



## Ling-King (Aug 24, 2005)

Not an AR but here's my long range rifle, i had it cerakoted then painted with a clear coat over top. I've banged it around quiet a bit with very limited scratches, i use to travel a lot so i had it done at Mile High Shooting in Co. They're a great custom long range shop so they should be use to shipping guns.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Josh DeLaRosa at Grimm Brothers Coatings in Victoria, Texas, does nice work with Cerakote using the Kryptec patterns. He recently coated a 10mm 1911 pistol for me in Blue, black, and silver/grey at my request. Prices are reasonable and so is turn around time.


----------



## calebsowell (Mar 9, 2014)

thanks guys, both look great. Ill look them both up


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

*I did krylon*

I did krylon with paint pens then clear matte


----------

